# American Flyer 592/592A parts diagram?



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Good morning all, I received a basket case 592 crossing gate in a lot auction, and am trying to figure out what all it is missing so I can decide if it is worth trying to repair, and know what to look for. Tom Barker doesn't talk about this accessory in his book, and I have not yet found any resources on the internet. If anyone has a parts diagram for one of these, I would appreciate seeing it!
Thanks as always,
TimmyD


----------



## Tyrell54 (Jun 14, 2021)

TimmyD said:


> Good morning all, I received a basket case 592 crossing gate in a lot auction, and am trying to figure out what all it is missing so I can decide if it is worth trying to repair, and know what to look for. Tom Barker doesn't talk about this accessory in his book, and I have not yet found any resources on the internet. If anyone has a parts diagram for one of these, I would appreciate seeing it!
> Thanks as always,
> TimmyD


Have this parts list. Not much to it. There are good photos on the gilbertgallery.org
Hope this helps


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks Tyrell,
It sounds like it is all assemblies. The one that I have has nothing in the guard house, but it looks like there are contacts in it, like maybe it held a bell. The crossing arm seems to be missing a side, and I can't tell if all the linkage is there to operate it. I thought they might have an exploded diagram like for the engines, but it sounds like most of the pieces were available as assemblies only. I think it will be in the long-term projects bin. I appreciate the list!
Take care,
Tim


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 591 was made in 1946 to 1948, the 592 was made in 1949 and 1950. Both use the same 10" x 5 1/4" base and are essentially identical. Neither has a bell. Just the house, arm, gate, lantern and light.
The 592A was made in 1951 through 1953. The 600 was made in 1954 through 1956 and became the 23600 in 1957 and 1958. All three shared the same 8 7/8" x 2 7/8" base. The 592A did not have a bell. The bell was added with the 600 and the 23600. The 600/23600 with the bell is in the K-Line service manual, the others are not.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> The 591 was made in 1948 to 1948, the 592 was made in 1949 and 1950. Both use the same 10" x 5 1/4" base and are essentially identical. Neither has a bell. Just the house, arm, gate, lantern and light.
> The 592A was made in 1951 through 1953. The 600 was made in 1954 through 1956 and became the 23600 in 1957 and 1958. All three shared the same 8 7/8" x 2 7/8" base. The 592A did not have a bell. The bell was added with the 600 and the 23600. The 600/23600 with the bell is in the K-Line service manual, the others are not.


Thanks Tom!
The base is stamped with 12/52, so I am guessing it is a 592A. I appreciate the help! On that note, I am interested in expanding my reference library, I have Tom Barker's book which is fantastic and has helped me out a lot already, but I find myself itching for a little more. I am looking at a few books, and am wondering if you or anyone else can give me any insight on what might be a good one to get next, I am price sensitive, and they vary in price greatly!
The ones I am considering are listed below, I am interested in technical info and parts diagrams, as well as identification information, I understand that is likely two different books, but if you or anyone else could shed a little light on these I would appreciate it.

Complete Service Manual - I think the K-line and Aurotech are the same, K-line as a reprint... I expect these are heavy on technical detail on the gamut of trains and accessories, but little to no help identifying different items. This is the priciest book, so I would prefer to hold off if others offer good info as well...

Greenberg's American Flyer Price Guide - Assuming it is relative values and pictures of stock; is there much difference in editions?

Pocket price guide - I am assuming this is more numbers and less pictures... is there much difference in editions?

Greenberg's Guide to American Flyer S Gauge- Assuming it is mostly pictures and identification information, with very little technical info?

Greenberg's Guide to American Flyer S Gauge Vol.II I believe Vol. 1 is engines and rolling stock, and vol. II is accessories and all other?

Greenberg's Factory Manual and Consumer sheets - Assuming this is similar to the K-Line and AutoTech manuals? It is substantially cheaper, is the cost savings worth it?

Greenberg's American Flyer Numerical Price List - Assuming this is similar to the Guide to American flyer?

I have also found a bunch of non-bound books from AmericanFlyerExpress.com, any value in those? 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you kindly,
TimmyD


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It would be a 592A. 
Some reference books are helpful, and I recommend concentrating on those with content not available online. For example, Greenberg's American Flyer Pocket Price Guide, 1946-2022; the K-Line Complete Service Manual; Greenberg's Guide to American Flyer S Gauge by Joe Deger, Vol.1, Fifth Edition; Volumes II and III, First Edition (they have not been updated); The Almost Complete Guide to American Flyer S Gauge Sets by Robert J Tufts (Second Edition available online from his daughter, FlyerNut Publishing); American Flyer S Gauge Illustrated Price Guide and History by Robert Bubeck and Dave Garrigues (Second Edition); A.C.Gilbert's Postwar American Flyer S-Gauge Reference Manual by Robert A. Hannon.
There are several others, I will add them to this post later today. I do not have any of the AmericanFlyerExpress books. They look interesting but I think almost all the content is available online.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> It would be a 592A.
> Some reference books are helpful, and I recommend concentrating on those with content not available online. For example, Greenberg's American Flyer Pocket Price Guide, 1946-2022; the K-Line Complete Service Manual; Greenberg's Guide to American Flyer S Gauge by Joe Deger, Vol.1, Fifth Edition; Volumes II and III, First Edition (they have not been updated); The Almost Complete Guide to American Flyer S Gauge Sets by Robert J Tufts (Second Edition available online from his daughter, FlyerNut Publishing); American Flyer S Gauge Illustrated Price Guide and History by Robert Bubeck and Dave Garrigues (Second Edition); A.C.Gilbert's Postwar American Flyer S-Gauge Reference Manual by Robert A. Hannon.
> There are several others, I will add them to this post later today. I do not have any of the AmericanFlyerExpress books. They look interesting but I think almost all the content is available online.



Thank you sir! Any opinion on the Greenberg's factory service manual compared to the K-line/aurotech?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I only have the K-Line book so I cannot comment on any differences in content.
Here are more publications I recommend. Standard Catalog of American Flyer Trains by David Doyle; A.C.Gilbert’s Heritage by Donald J. Heimburger; Steve’s Guide to Gilbert Paper, 1938 thru 1966 by Steve the Trainman Productions; The Man Who Lives In Paradise by A.C.Gilbert with Marshall McClintock ISBN: 0-911581-20-0.
These should be enough to keep you going for a long time. I regret I never had a chance to see first hand the AmericanFlyerExpress publications. I am reluctant to buy them if there is no information included that is not available somewhere else.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I neglected to comment on the Greenberg's Factory Manual and Consumer Sheets. I thought I had all the Greenberg publications but I do not have that one. If it is inexpensive get it first and see what it contains. I would guess the K-Line book plus the Steve's Guide would have everything in the Greenberg book. I know one of the posters here has the Aurotech book and it is supposedly the same content as K-Line.


----------



## Tyrell54 (Jun 14, 2021)

I am truly amazed at the historical and technical knowledge that the Flyer guys on this site have. I would never have got my first locomotive going without the stuff I’ve learned here. It had been parked for nearly 60 years and now runs perfect. I have spent hours reading old and new posts and have never failed to learn something.
Thanks and keep it coming


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

More information about the Bubeck/Garrigues book. Most of us refer to it as the "rarity guide." The most recent edition is the 3rd, published in 2012. Per a recent dialog I had with Bob there are no plans to issue a 4th edition.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If anyone is interested in a movie about A.C.Gilbert there is one, and it is quite good. My wife insists we watch it every year at Christmas.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> If anyone is interested in a movie about A.C.Gilbert there is one, and it is quite good. My wife insists we watch it every year at Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 577399


I do want to watch this movie. My understanding is that it is fun, but not terribly historically accurate. It is on the list for next Christmas season! 
Thanks for all the resources,
Tim


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is another book that sort of complements the movie. It has some otherwise unpublished photos. The movie was not intended as a documentary. The producers made a reasonable attempt at accuracy but there are scenes where the erector pieces are too new by several decades.


----------

